# The CIF 7 point plan for boosting house building



## Brendan Burgess (22 Aug 2014)

1. To create incentives for new home purchasers such  as a property tax rebate, a partial rebate of the development levies  paid to developers and additional tax allowances for first time buyers.
2.  Replace Part V development contribution for social and affordable  housing with a 1 per cent levy across the sales of all housing - new and  old. 
3. Introduce a temporary 9 per cent VAT rate for residential construction. 
4. Create a special development finance fund.
5. Establish a ‘Help-to-Buy’ scheme
6. Create a tax incentivised special savings scheme.
7. Restore full interest relief for investment in residential property for letting purposes.

[broken link removed]


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Aug 2014)

8. Get your members to pay the millions they already owe to local authorities first, then we can talk.


----------



## Purple (22 Aug 2014)

9. Engage in modern manufacturing practices and significantly reduce the cost of building.


----------



## Branz (22 Aug 2014)

10. Build in accordance with building standards and deliver quality workmanship in the process.


----------



## Purple (22 Aug 2014)

ircoha said:


> 10. Build in accordance with building standards and deliver quality workmanship in the process.



Ah c'mon, don't be unrealistic!


----------

